
'Diet' products can make you fat, study shows - leephillips
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/04/170425140210.htm
======
rfz
Carbs cause weight gain, especially when they aren't just refilling depleted
glycogen stores. Fat by itself does not cause weight gain.

Really interesting that they still require 'studies' to prove these things
that have been out in the wild for decades. Armchair nutritionists in your
office will almost always say otherwise.

See: ketogenic dieting.

